# Big Kentucky Buck ??



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

A friend of mine sent me this and said it was the new Ky. state record for non-typ. Was just wondering if anyone else has seen this ??


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I haven't heard anything. That's a sweet looking rack though.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Fishstix is right sweet ....but also wild... never saw anything like that before, have seen a lot of nontypicals but this one is .......WILD/////////////


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

I thought for sure when I saw the title to this thread it was another picture of that buck the Amish kid shot in Adams county..... 

This one is unique for sure!


----------



## BIGDAWG (Apr 17, 2004)

Awesome buck, quite a bit of character to it.


----------



## buckeye024 (Apr 14, 2006)

Not a record! That buck was taken in Livingston Co., Kentucky by Roger Broyles in 2004. It had a B&C score of 252 4/8. It ranks as the #3 non-typical in Kentucky.

The record non-typical, killed in 2002, scored 260 1/8 and had 35 points. Here's a picture and article about the record: http://www.kentuckygameandfish.com/hunting/whitetail-deer-hunting/ky_aa082103a/index.html


----------



## craig (Feb 9, 2008)

That is one sweet rack. I am more into unique racks than typical racks. Buck of a life time there.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I hadn't seen this yet - thanks for posting! 

I would have nick named him "The Freak"; very wild and crazy rack!!!!


----------

